# Automator approximatif ?



## M. Paul (14 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

je voudrais enregistrer plusieurs configuration de mes Préférences Système suivant les différents usages que je fais de mon Mac. Alors j'essaie d'utiliser Autmator pour enregistrer un processus avec les déplacements de la souris.

J'ai peut-être mal compris quelque chose mais l'enregistrement des déplacements de ma souris se révèle très approximatif :

- si j'enregistre un déplacement de souris vers le menu pomme, un clic, puis la sélection de 'Préférences Système' 
(et tout ce processus est bien noté comme tel dans Automator)

- en lisant ensuite le processus enregistré j'obtiens un déplacement de souris vers le menu pomme, un clic (OK jusque-là), mais ensuite la sélection de 'Logiciels Mac OS X'... 

C'est un bug connu ou j'ai raté quelque chose ?

Merci

PAul


----------

